
Molecular Genetics I (Lecture by Robert Sapolsky) (2010) - tilt_error
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dRXA1_e30o
======
tilt_error
An accessible explanation of how genes "work". Came across this when looking
up stuff after having read about the novel Corona virus.

